# I saw my first green flash!



## Luanne (Mar 19, 2017)

After all of our trips to Hawaii I finally saw my first ever green flash!  We were out on the lawn at Maui Hill watching the sunset a couple of nights ago and boom, or should I say "flash", there it was.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes it is real, I have seen about a dozen of them.  Alway at or near the water.  So at the coast or on one of my many tradewinds cruises.  

Sky should be clear at the Horizon for it to happen.  Sometimes it looks clear but there are clouds you don't notice at the horizon until the sun is setting.  So it does happen, you do have to be patient and keep looking.  Although I have hear some that have never seen it, that it is just a green Heineken bottle tipped up at sunset and you look through the bottle. 

See explanation here....
http://www.webexhibits.org/causesofcolor/13D.htm  (this link is flaky, just search webexhibits green flash if it doesn not work)

Here is a series of pictures....
l


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 19, 2017)

Luanne said:


> After all of our trips to Hawaii I finally saw my first ever green flash!  We were out on the lawn at Maui Hill watching the sunset a couple of nights ago and boom, or should I say "flash", there it was.


Yay!  

I saw my SECOND green flash in Hawaii in January

My first was a few years ago in St Thomas USVI.  It is really really special


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 19, 2017)

Very cool!

Dave


----------



## LisaH (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah!!! 
Now I know what to look for. Thanks Sandy!


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 20, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Yes it is real, I have seen about a dozen of them.
> 
> See explanation here....
> http://www.webexhibits.org/causesofcolor/13D.htm
> ...


I am glad that you saw it, Luanne!

I have seen it quite a few times already in Hawaii, Mexico and even in Laguna Beach but it has never shown up in any of my pictures yet or even in my movie clips while I see it with my own eyes.  I see it the most often on the beach in Nuevo Vallarta during the winter.

I wonder how many others here have seen the green flash?  Was anyone able to take a picture or even a movie clip of it?

The secret may be to zoom in as far as you can with a decent camera?


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 20, 2017)

We saw a green flash years ago while we were staying the in Corolla Light development in the Outer Banks the week between Christmas and New Years. I loved to walk over to the Whalehead Club on the Sound side to watch the sunset. It was so quick that if there hadn't been the three of us confirming to each other that we saw it, we would have thought we imagined it!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 20, 2017)

The flash can very in intensity. I've seen one, but it was really just an almost instantaneous greenish glimmer.  Not at all obvious, and I wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't been looking for it.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

We have seen the green flash several times at Waiohai, but I don't think at any other place.  My wife loves to look for it and I admit it is kind of cool, but once would have been enough for me.


----------



## klpca (Mar 20, 2017)

How exciting! 

I never saw one until about 7 years ago. In fact, we were on a sunset cruise in Maui when I saw my first one and I will never forget it because there was a teenage girl from New York who had arrived the day before, went on a snorkel cruise and saw a whale (in Nov!) then did the sunset cruise that night and saw a green flash. She had no idea how lucky she was. 

Since then I have seen a few more, and one here in San Diego was the most remarkable. It lasted quite a long time and seemed more intense than usual. Everyone on the beach was amazed. It never gets old.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 20, 2017)

We've seen them many times in Poipu, Kihei, and Waikiki. Even saw one at sunrise once. Some of them are so short, you'll miss them if you blink. If you've never seen one, don't try taking a picture or you may miss it while fussing with the camera like my mom did. If you have a camera that can keep taking pictures as long as you hold down the shutter, use that feature when it gets close. I love waiting at the popular spots with the sunset groupies because they'll all cheer when there's a good one.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 20, 2017)

Luanne said:


> After all of our trips to Hawaii I finally saw my first ever green flash!  We were out on the lawn at Maui Hill watching the sunset a couple of nights ago and boom, or should I say "flash", there it was.



My goal is to one day stay at Maui Hill... I have heard so many good things about this resort...have a great vacation


----------



## Luanne (Mar 20, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My goal is to one day stay at Maui Hill... I have heard so many good things about this resort...have a great vacation


Thanks.  We've owned here since 1986 and it's always like coming home.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 20, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Thanks.  We've owned here since 1986 and it's always like coming home.


Thanks Luanne.  Do you know if this resort has biannual re-sales? Living in the Midwest there is no way I would be able to get here every year. Thanks


----------



## klpca (Mar 20, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks Luanne.  Do you know if this resort has biannual re-sales? Living in the Midwest there is no way I would be able to get here every year. Thanks


I'm not sure if they sold eoy ownerships, but if you deposit a Maui Lea unit more than a year in advance (365 days +1) you can reserve a bonus week for $199. Additional weeks at Maui Lea can be pretty easy to get so you could stay for 2 weeks.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks for sharing "the green flash." It is amazing to watch.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 20, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks Luanne.  Do you know if this resort has biannual re-sales? Living in the Midwest there is no way I would be able to get here every year. Thanks


I don't know for sure.  I do know they didn't sell EOY through the developer.

If you own at Maui Hill you get free membership with Trading Places Maui.  You can bank with them two years out.  And if you bank your week more than a year ahead you get a free bonus week.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 21, 2017)

Luanne said:


> I don't know for sure.  I do know they didn't sell EOY through the developer.
> 
> If you own at Maui Hill you get free membership with Trading Places Maui.  You can bank with them two years out.  And if you bank your week more than a year ahead you get a free bonus week.


Luanne,  thank you, I did not know that you get free membership with Trading Places Maui.  Thank you for all of the help


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 21, 2017)

klpca said:


> I'm not sure if they sold eoy ownerships, but if you deposit a Maui Lea unit more than a year in advance (365 days +1) you can reserve a bonus week for $199. Additional weeks at Maui Lea can be pretty easy to get so you could stay for 2 weeks.


klpca, thanks so much for your help, as well, I appreciate all of the feedback...


----------



## taterhed (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats.  I've seen one descent GF, but waiting for another one to appreciate and remember better.....  Geeze, only 10 more months to Hawaii 2018.  Sigh.


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 25, 2017)

We have seen about 15 so far. Never enough! But has anyone seen a blue flash? Can happen in the desert I have heard but I have never seen one yet. The flash is caused by the same eff\fect as rainbows and is light refraction . When you see the flash it is the last visible color of the rainbow over water but over sand the last color may be blue. Who has seen the blue flash?


----------



## chapjim (Mar 25, 2017)

Twenty-one years in the Navy, about half of that at sea, so I've seen the green flash quite a few times.  There's no point in looking for it unless the horizon is very sharp.  Even then, it might not happen.

Awesome photos for those who have heard about the green flash, but think it's a myth.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 25, 2017)

I have seen a moonbow once.  It is a rainbow but illuminated by moonlight not sunlight. I saw it sailing on night with a full moon, between rain squalls.  We were on a delivery sail and we mostly sailed in shifts overnight.  

We told the captain when he got up to relieve us from our shift.  He wished we would have woke him up as he had never seen one. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moonbow


----------

